
Nest partners with Yale on lock design - aren55555
http://www.cnet.com/news/nest-partners-with-yale-on-lock-design-announces-nest-cam-api/
======
madcaptenor
That's Yale the lock company, not Yale the university. (The two are both named
after people named Yale, who were distant relatives.)

